# Happy Australia Day



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Austraaaaaaaaailia day to all our Straaaaailian members!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. Great if you like cricket and tennis, plenty to watch.
Had a barbeque at a friends' place, and wasn't looking like a goer this morning but cleared up -- currently overcast 25degC and pretty laid back.
I think Peter's above the flood line at Bellingen...

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 26, 2012)

SydneyGeek said:


> Had a barbeque at a friends' place...



Now you're talking!   I think I ought to celebrate your great day too!  Course I'll be having a braai instead!   Steak, wors, tjops, beer etc.


----------



## diddi (Jan 27, 2012)

bbq bacon and toms and mushies for breakfast, then bbq prawns and chops for T. watch aussie open and listen to the cricket

hot here 35C.  good for a beer or many. LOL


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 27, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Now you're talking!   I think I ought to celebrate your great day too!  Course I'll be having a braai instead!   Steak, wors, tjops, beer etc.


Saw a great photo of an "only in SA" supermarket item -- steak, wors and a can of beer, packaged and ready to go...

Denis


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope you had a Happy Australia Day!

You guys are making me hungry!

What was that beer over there that you call "barbie"?  It had three "X's" on the can, and the local tour guide said they call it "barbie" because the "X's" look like barbed wire.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 27, 2012)

Called fourex Joe


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah, yes, here it is!
http://goaustralia.about.com/od/queensland/f/fourex.htm


----------



## taurean (Jan 28, 2012)

SydneyGeek said:


> Thanks. Great if you like cricket and tennis, plenty to watch.
> Had a barbeque at a friends' place, and wasn't looking like a goer this morning but cleared up -- currently overcast 25degC and pretty laid back.
> I think Peter's above the flood line at Bellingen...
> 
> Denis


Yeah with the kind of drubbing that Indian team has received from Oz...! Would have been bad time to have something like :INDIA DAY: at this hour...!!


----------



## diddi (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL it WAS indian Republic day on the same day.

did anybody see the NZ - Zimbabwe scores.  OMG...


----------



## taurean (Jan 29, 2012)

diddi said:


> LOL it WAS indian Republic day on the same day.
> 
> did anybody see the NZ - Zimbabwe scores.  OMG...


Yes, Republic Day was on 26th January. But Independence day on 15th August which probably resonates more with Australia Day...!

Just looking at the NZ - ZIM scores. We ran pretty close to ZIM if not overdid them. D"r"own"ed" Under .


----------



## Michael M (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey.....I just surfaced from a few days of great food, golf, champagne and hangovers...in that order.
Hope all the rest of the Aussies had a blinder...and the rest of the world just looked on in envy....


----------



## diddi (Jan 29, 2012)

had a blinder...

no just blind


Its been a stinker up your way this week, eh?


----------



## Michael M (Jan 29, 2012)

Nah, not really, low to mid 30's, humid and showers.
Managed to get down to single figures on my golf handicap this week, though !!!


----------



## diddi (Jan 29, 2012)

well done!  i am down to single figures in strokes per hole.


----------



## Michael M (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't worry, I have days like that....actually had a day last week where I seemed to spend most of the time on the other side of the fence rather than on the fairway !!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 30, 2012)

I only play on courses with no trees, so the fairway doesn't become an issue. If I break 100 it's a good day.

Denis


----------



## Michael M (Jan 30, 2012)

We had a bloke, broke a hundred last week for the first.....came in and shouted the bar about three times.....he got so drunk he couldn't go out and play the back nine......


----------

